# July 2007 MINI Sales Report



## FDMeloan (Jan 17, 2005)

The July MINI sales total of 4,069 cars was up 15.3% when compared to the 3,528 MINI's sold last July. YTD sales for the first 7 months of 2007 was up a mere 1.2% when compared to the same 7 months of 2006.

Please note that I report only United States sales data.

To view all the BMW, Land Rover, Lexus & Mercedes-Benz sales reports visit my website at:

http://home.att.net/~fdmeloan/


----------

